# A good new.



## fender0107401 (Nov 22, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD#FreeBSD_8



> FreeBSD 8.0 is the next expected release of FreeBSD, having been branched from the trunk in August 2009. It will feature superpages, Xen DomU support, network stack virtualization, stack-smashing protection, TTY layer rewrite, much improved ZFS support, a new USB stack, multicast updates including IGMPv3, and rewritten NFS client/server introducing NFSv4. Inclusion of improved device mmap() extensions will allow the technical implementation of a 64-bit Nvidia display driver for the x86-64 platform. FreeBSD 8.0 release date has slipped to early November 2009.[38]


----------



## dh (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2117794&postcount=433

A bit more information


----------

